# HOW MANY OF YOU REMEMBER BOB BAKER AND HIS FAMED WHIZZER NEWS LETTERS



## WES PINCHOT (May 12, 2017)

HOW MANY OF YOU REMEMBER BOB BAKER AND HIS FAMED WHIZZER NEWS LETTERS?
ANY ONE!


----------



## catfish (May 12, 2017)

I remember.


----------



## Whizzerick (May 14, 2017)

I thumbed through them till my fingers bled. Met Bob once at Portland.


----------



## Autocycleplane (May 15, 2017)




----------



## WES PINCHOT (May 15, 2017)

BOB BAKER NEWS LETTERS! OCT. '89 THRU NOV '95
OVER 130 PAGES PRINTED BOTH SIDES.
BOB WAS THE BEST OF THE BEST WHIZZER GUYS.
HE STARTED WITH ISSUE NUMBER #11 THRU #70.
THEY AVERAGE 4 TO 6 PAGES PER ISSUE.
THESE ARE THE ORIGINAL NEWS LETTERS WITH
TECHNICAL INFORMATION ON THE REPAIR, MAINTENANCE
AND SPECIFICATIONS FOR THE WHIZZERS.

IF INTERESTED PLEASE EMAIL DIRECT:
wespinchot@yahoo.com


----------

